# 4 Gallon Cylindrical Nano Forest *New Pics 10/18*



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I found this awesome vase at TJ Maxx and I just could not resist. The glass is 1/4 to 1/2" thick way overkill but looks awesome and is very sturdy. The cylinder has a 7" inside diameter and is 24" tall. Really looking for opinions on what to put fish wise in the tank. As I love my cherry shrimp but I want at least one fish in there. I really would like a small school of celestial pearl danios but there is just not enough space for them.

Equipment: 4g Glass Cylinder, Toms Mini Filter (modified spray bar), AquaTop 3W LED clamp on light, Pool Filter Sand Substrate with Root Tabs

Flora: Anubias Nana Petite, Anubias Nana, Fissidens, Myrio Green, Crypt Lutea
Fauna: Cherry Red Shrimp, Fish (any suggestions?)

Full Tank Shot








Close Up








Super Red Cherry Shrimp








Can you see the shrimplet? One of probably 200 in this tank.








Crypt Lutea adapting nicely.








Fissidens Fontanus All Started From A Single Frond








Anubias Nana Petite









OLD SHOTS:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe Bumblebee goby (Brachygobius xanthozona). I think you will do best with a fish that in nature only lives in a small space. Fish that do a good bit of swimming never seem to far as well when we don't offer that opportunity to then.

Also Zebra Nerite snails.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks DogFish so when are you going to be starting a journal for your new tank?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks lovely, can we see a full pic of it?


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

Very nice! What light do you have on it? I agree, it would be good to see a full tank pic, I'm curious what the filtering looks like. 

Darn you! Now I want to set up another aquatic landscape!!!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will post a full setup picture later. For lighting I made a ceiling suspended wooden box that is just large enough to fit one of those clip on work lights in without the clip obviously. I have a 23 watt (i think) compact bulb in it 6500k. I am hoping it is not to much light especially since it is all focused down directly on the center of the tank. However I can always raise it until I am happy with the amount of lighting.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank... I'm tempted to make a trip to TJ Maxx myself now...


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

good looking tank! stems can get a bit annoying in small tanks, but a tall one like this makes things easier and the stems are a perfect choice.
As far as fish go, they will jump without a lid. With a lid you could probably keep a few otocinclus if you grow good algae, or maybe you can try a small species of killifish, or some endlers, or tiny species of rasbora (chili rasbora or something even smaller).

For fish you will need something to move the water like an airstone.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I have 2.5 gallon jar I keep a betta in the summer and 3 gold white cloud minnows in the winter in. I have no filter, no light, no cover. I have never had a jumper, not saying you won't, just saying in 2 years has not been a problem for me. This jar sits on top of our "laptop" table in the den, there is a skylight that is 25 feet above it, the room is very light as it also has a wall of 5 glass sliding doors. When I first set it up 2 years ago, I put a 3 leaved anubias in it, today that same anubias has over 15 leaves on it. I faithfully change 80% of the water weekly (I have well water), during which I do take the anubias out of it and wipe any diatoms off the leaves, quickly, with a paper towel. My set up is not as nice as yours, but it can work.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually do have a little filter I will post pictures of it later. Also the water is about an inch to two from the top I wonder if that is enough to keep a fish from jumping.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

it may be enough to keep some fish from jumping like rasboras, and you may get lucky and not have anything jump, ever.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Full tank shot! Still pondering what fish to put in there. I am starting to think maybe a pair of Dario Dario's anyone have any experience with those guys? I have seen a lot of people keep 3 or more of them in as little as a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

just treat them like regular danios. so there is a slight chance that your baby shrimp will get eaten without proper plant density.

I think this tank would be better off visually with 4-5 of the smallest rasbora species you can find. i remember someone kept around 18 of them in a 6 gallon plus some other fish; they really are that small. See if you can find the species I'm talking about (I forgot the name)


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I just heard the Dario Dario were accustom to taking up whatever space is available and since there is a lot of depth I figured they would end up hanging up top since it is clear up there. However I can imagine a small school would look pretty cool.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

wont be clear a few weeks down the line, that stem plant will take the top over ;P
and so will the water sprite if you have that in there on the right.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I will be trimming the myrio pretty often and the stems on the right are didplis diandra I will be trimming them pretty regularly as well.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

neat tank man all the best to you maybe I should set mine up also....


----------



## indigo (Aug 1, 2011)

wow, i love this, I really want to set one up now...right this minute. haha

And I still haven't set my other tank i just got up yet...but I have a vase that shape lying around somewhere. Wonder what the volume of it is...


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this! <3


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I made this tank to appease the wife. As she is the shrimp lover in the house.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually swung by TJ Maxx and grabbed one of these bad boys! I ended up getting the 20" version. I'll probably end up going back and getting the 24" as well to put somewhere else in my room. These things are awesome! I think I'm gonna mainly keep just have a single giant amazon sword. I'll be getting a filter for it as well. 

As for inhabitants, I thought of these:
Platies
Guppies
Bettas
Paradise Fish
I'll probably end up thinking about a few more as time goes by. 

You my friend, have started a trend!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> I actually swung by TJ Maxx and grabbed one of these bad boys! I ended up getting the 20" version. I'll probably end up going back and getting the 24" as well to put somewhere else in my room. These things are awesome! I think I'm gonna mainly keep just have a single giant amazon sword. I'll be getting a filter for it as well.
> 
> As for inhabitants, I thought of these:
> Platies
> ...


Awesome, glad you were able to find one. Funny you should mention the giant amazon sword. As my original scape with this tank was one huge sword plant. The sword got so large I had to do a rescape so I went in a whole new direction. It is now the sword that fills in the back left corner of my tank. It is a good 24" tall and about 12-18" wide. I started with a handful of cherry shrimp in there. I now have so many I don't know what to do with them all from that vase and large sword plant. I think with a giant sword in there though it would be difficult to keep anything but shrimp as there wont be much swimming space. What were you planning on stocking in yours?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish i had pictures of my original scape my wife loved it she even let me put that one in the family room. I also did something you might want to try which was attaching moss to stones and arranging them around the base of the sword it was an instant carpet and looked awesome.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I was just contemplating. Most likely shrimp, but I don't even have a big enough colony in my 10g invert tank to even put some in this tank. 

I'd probably put some sort of stem plants first and put a 2-3 platies in the tank. 

Any other ideas?

The vase is currently empty so I have some time to think about what I really want in this tank.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

No real ideas as far as scaping however I did think about cutting a piece of pvc pipe in half and using it as a filter cover that way you could cover it with moss or what not. What are you doing for lighting? I am thinking about finding a 8" pvc cap and using it as a hood drill some holes in the top for ventiliation and use an 3w led in there along with a few low powered moonlight leds. I did a little diagram and figured out i would even be able to incorporate the ballast in there.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

For lighting, i might just use my aquarium as the lighting source.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Where does one buy Toms Mini Filter?


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Nevermind, I just Googled it lol!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta, loach, nerite, frogbit, a hyacinth?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think im gonna get a trio of red platies for mine


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

looks amazing.
which filter are you using? Duetto 50? or?


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool tank...err vase!

I think people are getting dario darios confused with Danios.

I think the Darios would need a bit more room.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Long overdue update: *
So I went on a week and a half vacation and when I returned the spray bar was spraying water onto my carpet. Hah, I guess I underestimated the evaporation that would occur. It was also so overgrown there was absolutely no swimming space. I wish I would have taken a photo myrio green even in a low tech setup like this grows like crazy. Which is funny considering I had a high tech tank with co2, t5ho lighting, mts substrate, and ferts daily and it did not grow near the speed it does in this small vase. Or as big and beautiful as it does in this setup.

I switched out the lighting to go with something that was more attractive and less obtrusive. At first it was just a test because I assumed it would not be able to sustain any plants. However to my surprise it has grown plants perfectly well as evidence when I returned from vacation proved. It is an aquatop clamp on 36 led 3watt light off of [Ebay Link Removed] It looks so good I decided to use the tank as an end table lamp in my family room. I leave the light on 24/7 haven't noticed any algae issues and the shrimp are producing like bunnies so i assume it doesn't bother them either.

I did however have to remove didplis diandra as I assumed it would not grow under this lighting. I also tried rotala rotundafolia it also needed more light. So instead I have added anubias nana and a small crypt not sure of species. So anyway the only exciting part of these threads here are some updated photos.









Dinner Time!









See how unobtrusive the new light is. I think it is a rather attractive end table lamp. The wife must think so as well because I have not been told to remove it yet.









Nice shot of the myrio green growth to give you an idea of how fast this stuff grows. All of the stems were around 4 inches tall on monday.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I LOVE this tank.....


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comment I am sending over a link for you in a minute to that ebay light.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

This is looking great. Can u send me that link also? I have a similar base with a betta that's waiting to be planted and lighting was one of the sticking points.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.[insert popular auction site here].com/itm/Aquarium-LED-Light-Clip-LEDC-36-New-/250883850262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a69d7c016


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

This one is a bit more money but this is the 60 led version that was just released it is 5watts total I love how you can turn on/off the different color leds


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

To give an idea of growth the myrio green is at the top of the vase this morning. I am going to have to trim it tonight. So in two days time I am looking at around 3-5" growth with no co2 and 3 watts of light. I have to say I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

once stem plants find a good tank to live in, they take off!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Sweet cylindrical nano you got there! 

If you're still looking for fish, a couple of male endlers (like in my avatar) would add some more visual activity there, and are too small to bother all but the tiniest of shrimplets.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Newman said:


> once stem plants find a good tank to live in, they take off!


Yeah but I just figured with only 3 watts of light plus the fact that when I trim I take all of stems out and cut the tops off and replant that they would be stalled bit.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the new light. How is it attached to the vase?


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

How long is the cord for the light?


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks awesome! I would so put that on an end table in my house. This wife approves!:thumbsup:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

atom said:


> I like the new light. How is it attached to the vase?


It clamps on to the glass I was worried at first about it clamping with this being a cylinder and all but it actually works out perfect.



> How long is the cord for the light?


The light cord has to be 4-5 feet long I am guessing because it goes from the top of the vase all the way to the floor.



> That looks awesome! I would so put that on an end table in my house. This wife approves!


Thanks for the kind comments! My wife loves her shrimp too. Something about them being pregnant all the time she feels like she can relate, hah. She even occasionally talks about how hard it must be for them carrying all those babies. I can't help but laugh.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice bowl! Thanks for journaling it. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

NWehrman said:


> Very nice bowl! Thanks for journaling it. Lots of great ideas.


Thanks I think I like this little nano more then my 120 gallon. There is no work to it and it was so cheap to setup.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> It clamps on to the glass I was worried at first about it clamping with this being a cylinder and all but it actually works out perfect.
> 
> 
> The light cord has to be 4-5 feet long I am guessing because it goes from the top of the vase all the way to the floor.
> ...


I am not married but I am gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that laughing when she talks about the difficulties of pregnancy might be...um...dangerous. :icon_bigg


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hah, I would never do such a thing. Just when discussing shrimp pregnancy. We have two children already and I am one of those she doesn't lift a finger while shes pregnant kind of guys so no worries.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Full Tank Shot








Close Up








Super Red Cherry Shrimp








Can you see the shrimplet? One of probably 200 in this tank.








Crypt Lutea adapting nicely.








Fissidens Fontanus All Started From A Single Frond








Anubias Nana Petite


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I love this - looks great! That is a nice shrimp.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Full tank shot! Still pondering what fish to put in there. I am starting to think maybe a pair of Dario Dario's anyone have any experience with those guys? I have seen a lot of people keep 3 or more of them in as little as a 2.5 gallon.


This look really great! Makes me really want to set one up at my research office. I would also have to get a heater since (even though its an environmental engineering office), its always like 60 here, winter OR summer >:[


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!

Nnot sure what kind of heater I would use on this kind of tank. I know some use those heating mats however I have no experience with them myself. I almost picked one up the other day to try out. But, then I thought to myself why mess with a good stable tank if there is no need. 

Also considering trying out a mini reef if I can find another one of these vases. I am going to go with diy led lighting and create a hood out of 8" pvc pipe fittings as they would be a perfect fit by my measurements. I am thinking a nice stack of live rock down the center on this kind of tank with space all around the perimeter of the rocks. With a nano power head up top blowing down towards the base of the tank.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

if youre doing one of those, definitely check out the pico section of the Nano Reef Forum.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Tactus, what are you doing for water changes? Just topping off?


----------



## paddyc1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Very inventive.....great little setup


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Newman said:


> if youre doing one of those, definitely check out the pico section of the Nano Reef Forum.


Thanks Newman i will do that. I am going to take a different approach when it comes to my nano reef. I am going to actually do all the research ahead of time as I have never kept a saltwater tank. Any must know tips?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

atom said:


> Tactus, what are you doing for water changes? Just topping off?


Whenever my myrio green grows out of the tank I typically do a water change of about 50% move a couple hundred shrimplets to one of my other tanks and set the tank back up. However I just ordered my first crystal red shrimp I am going with 15 of them to start and see how they do. I am thinking since my water is so hard I am going to start with 25% water changes using distilled water then move to 50% distilled and finally 75% distilled by the time the new shrimp arrive.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

paddyc1 said:


> Very inventive.....great little setup


Thanks!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

TactusMortus said:


> Thanks Newman i will do that. I am going to take a different approach when it comes to my nano reef. I am going to actually do all the research ahead of time as I have never kept a saltwater tank. Any must know tips?


Yes, be very patient, test water often in the beginning until you get a feel of how SW works and responds to different treatments (such as doing weekly water changes vs leaving it be for a month or so; dosing; adding animals/keeping many animals)

Keep your setup simple and effective at housing the animals you are interested in. Pico reefs can be done relatively cheaply, but they can also be furnished with crazy stuff and be much more expensive! Sadly I found out that you can't really figure out how to do a cheaper pico reef without first running a more expensive one. only then does one figure out how to make a more modest, but still great-looking reef without spending large $$ lol
So when you figure out what you are interested in keeping, I, having been through the expensive route already, can help you with advice on how to keep yours lower cost =)

I can offer more help in specific areas if you have more questions about starting your own pico reef. I have had a 3 gallon Reef for almost two years now and I like it very much lol. I am sure you'll have fun with this, SW and reefing are both very exciting!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I love your nano by the way Newman I was just checking out that forum you recommended. So maybe you can help me with something this was my to buy list. let me know if I am forgetting anything.

-Vase
-Powerhead I have a 250 gph one right now not sure if that is going to be way overkill though.
-Small Heater possibly the sit the tank on top type.
-Live Sand thinking of going with a deep sand bed as there is a lot of vertical space in these vases is that a bad idea?
-Live Rock can you attach several smaller pieces to build a tower of sorts?
-Hydro Meter
-Ocean Salt
-DIY Led System I am thinking I am going to go with 1 blue 3w cree and 2 white 3w cree's is this going to be enough light for softies?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

250gph powerhead is fine, just point it on the surface or even better at the rock formation to break up the flow.

You can glue a few pieces of rock together to form whatever you need.

I would personally not bother with a DSB in such a small volume of water. they are never to be disturbed, however you can attempt it, and it can greatly benefit your tank if you do it right. i remember someone running a DSB in their pico during a contest and their tank was very stable and eventually won the contest lol (heck it even beat my 3 gal!)
So DSB is an option if you are set on not disturbing it.

I would invest in a refractometer instead, especially if you ever plan on getting larger or more SW tanks.

As for your salt, there are many choices. I use Instant Ocean reef crystals. you can just use regular IO salt until you have LPS and SPS in your tank that would actually appreciate the higher magnesium and calcium content in the reef crystals.

To keep the lighting issues really simple, I'd go with a PAR30 bulb. it uses Cree LEDs i think...BoostLED sells a nice one. it has may choices as far as colors go. you will want the highest degree optics ( highest = more spread out and less intense light)
To actually answer your question though, i would go with 2 blue crees and 3 white ones if you want that particular color combo. that will be enough for lots of things.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Newman you are a huge help. I am sure I will be back with more questions once I finally start setting up the tank.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

no problem. before you start buying stuff for this, just give a rundown of everything you will need to buy and how much it costs, and we'll see if we can save on something (for example you can technically save on the refractometer by just getting a cheap hydrometer like you originally planned...)


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I gave away nearly 300 shrimp and I still have a lot more in the vase. I am thinking the vase may have even been overstocked with as many shrimp as there were.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

dogfish said:


> you will do best with a fish that in nature only lives in a small space.


betta!!!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

doncityz said:


> betta!!!


Well I wouldn't have to worry about feeding nor would I have to worry about overpopulation of shrimp.

Question does anyone out there keep a Betta with cherry shrimp. I am wondering if they would eat all of them or would they only eat some of them. As I would love to have them only eat say 20% of all new shrimp and keep the population down.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

that would be a cool ecosystem... never have to feed the fish either...


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I have kept a female plakat in a 10 gallon with my main population of cherry shrimp back about 2 years ago. the shrimp bred very well in that tank. The betta did eat some of them but the smaller shrimp mostly hung out in a dense area of the tank where there was tons of dwarf sag. the betta hunted them in there but they kept up their population in the tank without much trouble.

This may or may not work in a smaller space like your vase.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if I add a nice clump of moss behind my driftwood. I would think that would give them a spot where the betta wouldn't really be able to go. I should also take into consideration that my 120 gallon tank has a healthy population of cherry shrimp and that is with no moss in the tank and about a 100 different fish who all love to eat shrimp.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes as your experience shows, it can be done, though watch out because the betta will burrow its way through the moss to get at the shrimp. for me, a nice dense overgrown area of dwarf sag kept mine safe.
Having said that cherry shrimp are very resilient as long as they have lots of places to hide. mine have been through one goldfish and one angelfish, and some other fish like various livebearers and bettas. even after all that i was still able to collect enough cherries after 2-3 years to start a culture in my marina cubus tank lol.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I just have to hope that my wife doesn't see the betta eat any of the shrimplets or I will have a very dead betta on my hands.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Incredible that your shrimp bred that quickly in this vase! I can't even get my 8 to breed in my ebi! 

A betta would be a lovely addition.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the trick is hard water. I used rain water in one of my other cherry shrimp tanks and they are not nearly as prolific. I also started with a bunch of adults several of which were berried when I added them to the tank so that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

atom said:


> Incredible that your shrimp bred that quickly in this vase! I can't even get my 8 to breed in my ebi!
> 
> A betta would be a lovely addition.


Also, how long has your shrimps been in your 8gallon? They could take up to 3 months to get used to a tank and start breeding. In other tanks they will start within a month.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I have noticed additional cover, hard water, and quality water. Help cherry shrimp really take off quickly.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Updated photos coming tonight! After I hacked back my myrio big time. It is a little ugly I want to show how quickly it grows back though.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a very cool, beautiful tank. However, I would really suggest not putting any fish in there, because although 4 gallons is a good amount of water, the surface/volume ratio is very small (not aiding oxygenation), and there is very little swimming room (most fish swim horizaontally, not vertically). This makes a great invert tank, though!


----------



## FleaMedia (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to drag up an old discussion but I happen to work in TK Maxx ( the uk side of TJ Maxx where this vase was bought.)

We have some of these vases in stock at the minuet and was researching how to set up exactly this tank when I happened to stumble upon this forum.

I was thinking of doing te exact same setup but sinking an air powered sponge filter to the bottom so dirty water is sucked in at the bottom, filtered and pushed upwards with bubbles for oxygenation.

Does anyone know how this tank turned out in the end?


----------

